# White and black wire crossed



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A single black and white connected together is normal. It is part of a switch loop. A black connected to a group of whites is not normal and probably should be connected to the other blacks.
It is normal to have a white connected to a group of blacks if a switch loop is used.
you need to determine which set of wires goes to the switch.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

One of the white was part of a switch loop. It feeds the switch.


----------



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

amateurfoot said:


> I'm having an issue with the wiring in my house.
> 
> I was changing a light fixture in my bedroom it has 4 black and 4 white with grounds coming into the box.
> 
> ...


You need to identify the wires that go to the switch. Then connect the white from that cable to all of the black hots. You should re-identify this white at both ends with another color tape such as black, red, or blue. The black from the switch connects to the black on the light fixture. The group of other whites all connect together with the white on the light fixture.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

MrElectricianTV said:


> You need to identify the wires that go to the switch. Then connect the white from that cable to all of the black hots. You should re-identify this white at both ends with another color tape such as black, red, or blue. The black from the switch connects to the black on the light fixture. The group of other whites all connect together with the white on the light fixture.


YES.....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Not sure why, but seems I see alot of light loops fed and load colors backwards.


----------



## csab_ (Aug 16, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> YES.....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Not sure why, but seems I see alot of light loops fed and load colors backwards.


I used to wire them backwards before I learned that there is actually a rule about it. 

The rule is really arbitrary, and the only danger of wiring it backwards that the next guy won't know it, so I think it's not surprising that a lot of people don't know there is a rule.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The rule is not arbitrary. It results in light being connected to a white and a colored wire so you know which is the hot. If you have two whites to connect to the light which one would you connect to the hot connection of the light? Recolouring the white does not count.


----------



## csab_ (Aug 16, 2011)

joed said:


> The rule is not arbitrary. It results in light being connected to a white and a colored wire so you know which is the hot. If you have two whites to connect to the light which one would you connect to the hot connection of the light? Recolouring the white does not count.


I do understand this argument, but I think I have one that is just as valid. In a case of switch loop we often (always?) have another black in the lamp box. You have to know which one is switched. In fact this is why I invented that rule for myself: black is constant hot, white recolored to black is switched hot, and white is neutral.

Anyway, I do it by the code now.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello...
I think you have to call professional Electrician because they are known about your home wiring.


----------



## Bria Johnn (Feb 18, 2009)

When I did residential I/we had several calls for this issue. My answer to the homeowner was always, it has worked that way since the house was built why do you think it magically changed just because you removed the light fixture?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

If it looks involved, always take a photo before starting. Your significant other will agree with me.


----------

